# Ranchers Sue Fed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We read a couple of months ago about some Oregon ranchers who were sentenced to jail for losing fire containment on a burn and spreading on federal BLM land......and now this.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/ranchers-sue-feds-over-spread-of-2013-prescribed-burn-naa-associated-press/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen the DNR burn here when only a fool would lite a match.They do comtroled burns on managment areas for hunting.They are Pyromaniacs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I've seen the DNR burn here when only a fool would lite a match.They do comtroled burns on managment areas for hunting.They are Pyromaniacs.


Ditto here in that silly state park across the road.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What is good for the goose it good for the gander. I hope they get every dime.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Link is busted... so what's the summary??

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Link is busted... so what's the summary??
> 
> Later! OL J R


Link is still there Luke....

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Link is still there Luke....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Okay, it worked today... wouldn't work yesterday for some reason...

Think a short summary of the story rather than just posting the link so it makes a little more sense if the link doesn't work is a good idea...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Think a short summary of the story rather than just posting the link so it makes a little more sense if the link doesn't work is a good idea...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Now all of us ain't keyboard happy like you are..... 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JR, I think you can type more words per minute than many can in a year...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Now all of us ain't keyboard happy like you are.....
> 
> Regards, Mike


H3ll I ain't sayin' blow by blow-- just something like "Ranchers sue gubmint after gubmint burns their land" and post the link... Geez...

Later! OL J R


----------

